# نظرية المجال ... المجال الموحد ؟ سؤال يحيرني!



## pic2007 (4 يناير 2011)

[font=&quot]نظرية المجال والمجال الموحد؟:[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]
[font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/font]


[font=&quot]السؤال الأول:
[/font]
[font=&quot]في البداية اسمحوا لي على طرح التساؤل التالي والذي يبدو غبيا بعض الشئ ,إلا أنني في الحقيقة عاجز عن ادراك كيف يتم التأثير عن بعد حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية,الأمر ينطبق على المجالات :الثقالة,الكهروستاتيكية,المغناطيسية .
[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot] فالجاذبية على سبيل المثال تؤثر عن بعد وهذا مقبول رسميا,فكيف يتم هذا التأثير؟ بعد استبعاد وسيط التأثير: الأثير أو بحر ديراك أو أيا يكن اسمه, فهل يعني يظهر عبر الفراغ شعاع القوة تلقائيا؟ يعني ,هل هذا ما يروجون له؟.[/font]
[font=&quot]إن انحناء نسيج الزمان –مكان حسب تصور انشتاين اقرب للفهم إلا أن المشكلة هنا هي في كلمة :انحناء, فانيشتاين يصور لنا نسيج الزمان-مكان كما لو انه بحر -وهو هنا وسيط التأثير- اليس هذا التفاف على المشكلة الأصل؟[/font]
[font=&quot]النسخة الأخرى من نظرية الأثير المعدلة هي : بحر ديراك أو ما يعرف ببحر النترينو وللعلم فلم يعد النترينو مجرد نظرية فقد تم إثبات وجوده ,فجائزة نوبل في الفيزياء سنة 2003 كانت حوله .[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]السؤال الثاني[/font]
[font=&quot]:[/font][font=&quot]هل توجد ارتباطات بينهم.؟ بالنسبة للمجالات الثلاثة؟[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]فقوة التجاذب تؤثر طوليا فهي لا تشبه القوة المغناطيسية حيث الأخيرة تؤثر عرضيا, فهما مختلفتان ,وكان انيوتن قد وصل إلى هذا الاستنتاج في كتابه فيزيكا, وعلى العكس من القوة الكهروستاتيكية حيث يوجد تماثل التأثير الطولي ونفس شكل القانون مقلوب التربيع, فحسب نظرية الأثير الكهروستاتيكية هي الأصل, يعني هذا أن سبب الجاذبية يرجع إلى الكهروستاتيكية,فهل هذا يمكن أن يكون؟[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]والسلام.[/font]


----------



## aminabdulhady (7 يناير 2011)

دا كلام كبير احنا مش قده
أنا بس جيت أقول ما تعملوش حسابي في الموضوع دا
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## pic2007 (8 يناير 2011)

*لا أستطيع فهم: نظرية المجال حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم

كيف للمادة أن تؤثر في مكان ليست متواجدة فيه؟

ان التأثير عن بعد المقبول رسميا يعد غريبا جدا؟؟؟

لم نجد اجابة حتى الآن: طبعا المنهج الرسمي المطبق حاليا متعصب جدا ولا يعترف بوجود مشكلات أصلا, ويلجأ الى طرق ملتوية وغالبا الحكايا الرمزية من أجل شرح فكرة معينة.


عودة للمجال والمجال الموحد :
ما ذا لو مثلنا المجال بعدد رباعي؟؟ وهل فعلا يحل الاشكال؟ مع العلم أن هذه هي نظرية ماكسويل الاصلية

بدل استخدام الاشعة لتمثيل مجال, فالعدد الرباعي مناسب لأنه يملك جزأين الأول سلمي والثاني شعاعي, فماذا يفيدنا هذا؟
حسنا عند ظاهرة التداخل وحيث أن مجموع الشعاعين صفر, الا أن المركبة السلمية غير معدومة,
فحسب التحليل الشعاعي , نكون غير قادرين على رؤية تأثير المركبة السلمية, فحسب التحليل الرباعي:
نجد عددين رباعين-وهم ممثلين لمجالين- بحيث مجموع اشعتهما هو صفر,الا ان مجموع الأجزاء السلمية لهما غير معدوم, أما تأثير المركبة السلمية فهو يمثل الاجهادات المحلية لهذا المجال

والنتيجة هي نكون قادرين على فهم المجال الموحد ورؤية تأثير الاجهادات المحلية
الموجة السلمية,انحناء النسيج زمان-مكان أو أيا يكن اسمه.

والسلام.


----------



## pic2007 (9 يناير 2011)

*نظرية المجال الموحد ..أهلا بكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا جدال الآن أننا نعيش في بحر من الطاقة, فهذه ولحسن الحظ أحد دعائم ميكانك الكم,أما كيف نتصور المجالات الثلاث فاليكم الصور:في المرفقات


والسلام.


----------



## الثعلب2000 (24 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم العضو  pic2007
السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته :
تسآؤلاتك في مكانها وفيه الكثير من الدقة ومحاولة فهم عميقة للموضوعات العلمية
ومعك حق ما يسمى العلم المنهجي لا يقدم في كثير من النقاط تفاسير مقنعة بل كثير من الحيل والالتفاف على الموضوع 
فهم ينكرون الحركة الدائمة..... ويدعون ان الالكترون في حركة دائمة ونحن نرى الشمس والقمر والارض والكواكب والمجرات كلها في حركة دائمة .......
إذا اردت المزيد حمل هذه المجموعة من كتب الطاقة الحرة للكاتب علاء الحلبي لعل تجد فيه بعض الاجوبة لتساؤلاتك كما وجدت أنا
للتمحيل اضغط
هنا
بالتوفيق
​


----------



## pic2007 (29 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الكريم هذه كتب قيمة بالفعل
بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك فدائما مشاركاتم متميزة 


وشكرا


----------

